

Review our startup, Emotiv Control: focused on electronic vehicle stability control. - chromoose

http://eemotiv.com<p>It's a startup focused around tuning the electronic stability control systems in production cars, allowing the driver to electronically compensate and correct for any inherent understeer or oversteer that the car has.<p>I just wanted to run it by you guys and gather your thoughts on it. Any feedback?<p>Cheers, Pete.
======
chromoose
<http://eemotiv.com>

